# Fat mouse. Help needed.



## sasandcol (Dec 12, 2008)

One of my mice is overweight (not water like we thought Dom), and we have been cutting down food but it hasn't seemed to make a difference. She is fairly active but we dont want her to get bigger. Any suggetions on what we should feed her?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

what colour is she?some varieties are genetically programmed to be obese.If thats the case no amount of careful feeding helps.On the plus side they seem to live as long although breeding ability in does is affected.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Breeding ability in bucks i found can also be affected, our "fat" buck just wouldn't do it...


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh, the fawn bucks still manage to perform even when suffering extreme porkiness.Sometimes the large ladies produce but only one or two pups.I use them as companions for the bucks.


----------



## sasandcol (Dec 12, 2008)

luckily i only have females so no worries about breeding. Tiny is doing well btw Dom.


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

So glad shes doing well!


----------

